# Lou Reed



## Xue Sheng (Nov 1, 2013)

Lou Reed
1942-2013



> What a beautiful fall! Everything shimmering and golden and all that incredible soft light. Water surrounding us.
> 
> Lou and I have spent a lot of time here in the past few years, and even though we're city people this is our spiritual home.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 1, 2013)

.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 1, 2013)

.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 1, 2013)

Lou Reed was a badass. He will be missed.


----------

